# pictures



## kdb1020 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,
Hate to post this here, but I wasn't allowed to pm anyone since I haven't posted enough yet.

Anyhow, I've seen a few of your Golden's pictures on here who have went to the bridge and wondered where you bought or how you made the ones with their pic and a sunset, ect.. in the background?

Unfortunetly, my 14 y/o , Shane, will be going to the rainbow bridge soon and I'd like a picture of him like that to put in a urn I bought.

Thanks for any info...
Kelly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Kelly,

I am so sorry to hear that your Shane will be going to the bridge soon like so many of ours have. 

One of the members named Sharlin has been so very kind and generous to do the pictures for all of the goldens that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry it seems to be Shane's time.
Sharlin does the pics of our bridge babies.
Post your favorite picture in the rainbow bridge section and I'm sure he will do one for you.

Hugs to you and Shane at this difficult time.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I pm'd Sharlin for you. Hopefully he will see and get back with you.

So sorry to hear that you will be losing Shane soon. While 14 years is a good life for a golden, it is still much too short.


----------

